# Few variety questions



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

I am about to restock Fanta's freezer and had some questions.

Here is the stuff I am looking at with prices per pound:
Chicken Q's $0.49
Chicken backs $0.39
Chicken necks $0.59

does it make any difference what part of chicken I feed? I am thinking not but just wanted to make sure. if so, one part better than the other?

Also would you rather buy whole turkeys at $0.99 per pound or just necks for the same price?
I am leaning towards whole, but again need your opinions.

thank you in advance


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Chicken is chicken. I ususally feed quarters or drumbs (I find backs too fatty and haven't gotten a good source on necks in awhile).

Personally, if whole turkeys and necks are the same price, I'd do necks so that I don't have to hack up the whole turkey. Saves time. I usually only hack up a turkey for .50/lb or so. It would also depend on what other MM I was getting, since you will need a bit with the necks (if you go that route).


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

I dont have a problem chopping up the turkey. that way I get MM, RMB and bit of OM.
this is the cheapest MM I can get anyway. everything else around here is almost $2 a pound.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I prefer quarters. I have fed backs but rarely (a bit too much fat for Risa) and chicken necks are sort of small. I would go with the turkey necks myself but I think either is a pretty good deal. The whole bird would offer more variety than just a good source of RMBs.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

smyke said:


> I dont have a problem chopping up the turkey. that way I get MM, RMB and bit of OM.
> this is the cheapest MM I can get anyway. everything else around here is almost $2 a pound.


That sucks. Not much that I buy is over $1/lb (sometimes liver and fish I try to keep at 1.29/lb).


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

If whole turkey is the cheapest MM you can get and you don't mind cutting it up I'd just say to go for it! But, remember, you're going to want to add more to your pups diet than just chicken and turkey, that doesn't make for much variety.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

definitely, Ashley.
she is getting fish, veal heart and lately pork as well. I will have to spend the money to mix it up for her no matter what it costs.

bought 4 turkeys last night at 69 cents a pound. couldnt pass it up. LOL


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

I personally prefer the backs because they do have some extra meat and "goodies" attached. You can always cut off some of the fat that is attached to the sides if you choose not to feed it. They also lessen the need for a lot of extra MM.

I also use chicken and turkey necks, but I prefer them without the skin. Fortunately, I can buy everything by the case, which does save money. However, the prices you listed are very good - for my area anyway.

Do you have pork necks available to you? They are another good source of RMBs and relatively inexpensive. I pay $.79/lb., which leaves me extra money for the MM and OM. I try to keep my total spending between $1.00-1.50/lb.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Thats my goal too, Jan. 
I know I asked about pork necks before but cant remember the price now. I will be going in on Saturday so will find out more. 

I am buying stuff by the case as well. will probably pick up both quarters and backs.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Mike, if you don't mind going to Avon once in a while, Oma's Pride is right there! If you look at their website, they have a LOT of variety and some really good prices, especially for duck necks, turkey hearts, chicken hearts, etc. They also have a list of their regional distributors. Just something to check out if interested.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

thank you, I will definitely check it out.

I just looked. what do you usually get from there?


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

So far, I have gotten duck necks and turkey hearts from Oma's Pride (I have another supplier that I use as well). But for future shopping from Oma's, I will also be looking at chicken hearts, mixed lamb bones, turkey gizzards, etc. They also have a really good price for turkey necks, I noticed.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Have you bought green tripe from them? I see 5lb for $13.25 but not sure if its not a typo.
Few things that caught my eye:
Duck Carcass $1.08/lb
Duck necks $1.32
Pork neck bones $1.65
Lamb bones $1.65
Mackarel $2.48

Is there any meat on those lamb bones? these would be recreational and not RMB, right?


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

I've found that Oma's Pride is more expensive than what I can get at the local grocery store/butcher's. Yes, the neck bones have the skin removed, but you can do that yourself if you choose if they come in with skin on, and it's only 1/2 to 1/4 the price. 

Also, a 15-oz. can of mackerel is $1.39. I keep several on hand if I forget to thaw something out.

It's true Oma has a large variety, but my guys haven't been given the chance to develop a connoisseur's palate, so they don't know the difference! We do chicken, turkey, pork, hamburger, chicken gizzards, beef hearts, chicken livers and mackerel.

If cost is not a factor, Oma is the way to go, but I think you can go cheaper locally. JMO.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Trust me, cost IS a factor, and I do try to look for best prices, Jan, with what I can. 
I get the staples in bulk at the prices mentioned in my OP but I have not been able to find any of the stuff in my last post locally.

I cant seem to find a butcher in my area that actually processes meat himself. they all have stuff shipped in.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

smyke said:


> Have you bought green tripe from them? I see 5lb for $13.25 but not sure if its not a typo.


Don't think that's a typo but I haven't bought green tripe from them. I have heard of other people who have and they seemed quite happy with the product.


smyke said:


> Is there any meat on those lamb bones? these would be recreational and not RMB, right?


Actually, I was thinking they would be RMB  My next order with them is going to be around mid-March, so I'll try to find out before then.
The issue that you mentioned with the local butchers? We face that here too. Jan, you're lucky you get so much variety at your local joints!


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes, I'm starting to think I am lucky! Is there any way you can talk to the supermarket butcher and ask him to save you scraps or bones that he would normally throw away? 

Also, maybe if you agree to buy, say, 12 packs of chicken gizzards or 10 tubs of chicken livers, etc., he might give you a break on the price?

I really don't want to make you feel bad, but this week Giant has a sale on 73/27 hamburger - $1.49/lb. I will buy it at $1.99/lb; am very happy when it's $1.69/lb; bought 25 pounds at $1.49! :happyboogie:

There's just gotta be a way we can get you guys cheaper food!!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

its official: I dont like Jan anymore. LOL

I did talk to a local "butcher" about steak trim once and got quoted 99cents a pound but when it came to it they wanted to charge me $2.49. 

I havent talked to any supermarket people yet. will have to give it a shot.


----------

